# Krystof Harrant (1564--1621)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Was a brilliant classical composer of Czech Republic, an extension of franco-flemish polyphony in style and harmony very wonderfull stuff , you got to hear Jacobus handl Gallus split whit him on Archiv.

We need to know more about this great and smart polyphonist are there any other album of this gentelmens, he is quite captivating im thrill, simply put , simply said.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Missa quinis vocibus super Dolorosi martir - to the theme of madrigal by L. Marenzio "Dolorosi martir, fieri tormenti". The mass was published in 1905-6 by Czech musicologist Zdeněk Nejedlý.
Motet Maria Kron, die Engel schon - for five voices, to the German text, 1604
Motet Qui confidunt in Domino - for six voices, composed in Jerusalem, 1598

Fragments:

Dejž tobě Pán Bůh štěstí - Czech wedding song
Dies est laetitiae - an arrangement of a Christmas song for eight voices
Motet Psallite Domino in cythara - for five voices
Motet Qui vult venire post me - for five voices

This is all there is according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I do not know his music. In Czech Republic he is better known as an autor of a travel book
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journey_from_Bohemia_to_the_Holy_Land,_by_way_of_Venice_and_the_Sea
He was executed by the evil Habsburgs


----------

